# Help with A19 Build



## da.gee (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello All,

I recently purchased a couple items here for an A19 build I'm doing and need to order a few items from The Shoppe to complete. I have not done this before and before I order up I was hoping someone could confirm I am including all the components I need.

Right now I have an A19 host (tailcap, 1x123 body, A19 head and bezel) and Cree GDuP LE. I plan to order from The Shoppe: 

Sapphire window w/ AR coating for A19

EP 19 o-ring for Aleph 2, Aleph 19 and PD

McR-19XR

Am I missing anything besides all that money in my checking account or seriously deluded? Thanks much.


----------



## billybright (Jul 30, 2008)

Probably need just a couple of Orings for the Aleph body;
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_58&products_id=441


----------



## da.gee (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm good to go with tailcap o-rings as one was included. Thanks.


----------



## skcheng (Jul 31, 2008)

I would suggest a 19mm GITD o-ring for some eye candy. They tend to depress more than the standard o-rings and your bezel will seat closer to the head. 

I would recommend the 1mm (thinner) crystal to eliminate some of the gap. 

I would also suggest a nicer bezel than the black one that comes with the A19. RPM makes some really nice smooth and crenulated Ti bezels and there is always the stainless PEU with spaces for three trits. 

Fun stuff


----------



## da.gee (Jul 31, 2008)

Are all the pieces you mentioned at The Shoppe? I was eyeing the Ti bezel and I recall some Peu stuff at the Fenix Store I think. I will look around for the other options you mentioned. I appreciate it.

One thing I do think is hard to gauge with lights from pictures is what they are actually like in your hand. Their size, their feel and other tactile qualities which can't be determined from descriptions. I really like the size and feel of the A19. I slapped a Mule head on it using the GDuP Cree LE I have and it makes a great light with the three levels and not too big either.


----------

